# wwan: mbim driver loads correctly, but no IP

## jpsollie

Hello everyone,

I am trying to build a LTE connection from my notebook.

As cdc_mbim is the most recent set of drivers, I decided to use this one.

I wrote an udev rule that turns the device into configuration mode 3, 

and the /dev/cdc_wdm0 appears correctly.

Also a wwan0 device is correctly identified (and renamed).

I wrote the following /etc/mbim-network.conf file according to my operator's instructions:

```

APN=web.be

APN_USER=web

APN_PASS=web

APN_AUTH=PAP

```

when I execute 'mbim_network /dev/cdc_wdm0 start', this is the output:

```

Loading profile at /etc/mbim-network.conf...

    APN: web.be

    APN auth protocol: PAP

    APN user: web

    APN password: web

    mbim-proxy: no

Querying subscriber ready status 'mbimcli -d /dev/cdc-wdm0 --query-subscriber-ready-status --no-close '...

[/dev/cdc-wdm0] Subscriber ready status retrieved: Ready state: 'initialized' Subscriber ID: '206201806412805' SIM ICCID: '8932030000096873500' Ready info: 'unknown' Telephone numbers: (0) 'unknown' [/dev/cdc-wdm0] Session not closed: TRID: '3'

Saving state at /tmp/mbim-network-state-cdc-wdm0... (TRID: 3)

Querying registration state 'mbimcli -d /dev/cdc-wdm0 --query-registration-state --no-open=3 --no-close '...

[/dev/cdc-wdm0] Registration status: Network error: 'unknown' Register state: 'home' Register mode: 'automatic' Available data classes: 'lte' Current cellular class: 'gsm' Provider ID: '20620' Provider name: 'Mobile Vikings' Roaming text: 'unknown' Registration flags: 'packet-service-automatic-attach' [/dev/cdc-wdm0] Session not closed: TRID: '4'

Saving state at /tmp/mbim-network-state-cdc-wdm0... (TRID: 4)

Attaching to packet service with 'mbimcli -d /dev/cdc-wdm0 --attach-packet-service --no-open=4 --no-close '...

Saving state at /tmp/mbim-network-state-cdc-wdm0... (TRID: 5)

Starting network with 'mbimcli -d /dev/cdc-wdm0 --connect=apn='web.be',auth='PAP',username='web',password='web' --no-open=5 --no-close '...

Network started successfully

Saving state at /tmp/mbim-network-state-cdc-wdm0... (TRID: 7)

```

however, when I execute dhclient -v wwp0s20f0u3c3, no answer is provided.  The device sends packets, but does not receive any.

Any thoughts?   :Confused: 

[Moderator edit: changed [quote] tags to [code] tags to preserve output layout. -Hu]

----------

## jpsollie

a set of commands which really proves my pc gets info from the server:

```

portablejp ~ # mbimcli -d /dev/cdc-wdm0 --query-ip-configuration --no-open=11 --no-close

[/dev/cdc-wdm0] IPv4 configuration available: 'address, gateway, dns, mtu'

     IP [0]: '10.48.103.187/8'

    Gateway: '10.48.103.188'

    DNS [0]: '217.72.230.129'

    DNS [1]: '217.72.230.1'

        MTU: '1500'

[/dev/cdc-wdm0] IPv6 configuration available: 'none'

[/dev/cdc-wdm0] Session not closed:

            TRID: '12'

portablejp ~ # ifconfig wwp0s20f0u3c3 10.48.103.187 netmask 255.0.0.0

portablejp ~ # mbimcli -d /dev/cdc-wdm0 --query-connection-state --no-open=11 --no-close

[/dev/cdc-wdm0] Connection status:

              Session ID: '0'

        Activation state: 'activated'

        Voice call state: 'none'

                 IP type: 'ipv4v6'

            Context type: 'internet'

           Network error: 'unknown'

[/dev/cdc-wdm0] Session not closed:

            TRID: '12'

portablejp ~ # ping -I wwp0s20f0u3c3 10.48.103.188

PING 10.48.103.188 (10.48.103.188) from 10.48.103.187 wwp0s20f0u3c3: 56(84) bytes of data.

^C

--- 10.48.103.188 ping statistics ---

23 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 22304ms

```

what am I doing wrong? why does mbimcli get an IP and the network interface stays disconnected?

[Moderator edit: changed [quote] tags to [code] tags to preserve output layout. -Hu]

----------

